# Betrug



## Asgard (16 Januar 2002)

Seit neustem gibt es einen neuen "Anbieter"!
Sucht mal über Google nach den Begriffen WAREZ und DOWNLOAD.
Ich bekommt hunderte von Domains angezeigt, die eines geminsam haben. sie enden auf ...ZOCCA.DE
Es wird dann auch imer dieselbe Seite angezeigt.
Und gleichzeitig über Active-X ein Dailer installert........ :evil: 

Gruß Agard


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2002)

*zocca*

hmmm, siehe auch www.dialerschutz.de in Zusammenhang mit dem Stichwort "Stiftung Warentest" :-?


----------



## Tschenger (9 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
ich wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen,deshalb schreibe ich hier rein.

Ich habe mir vorhin mal die Dialerliste angeschaut. Da ist mir gleich dieser Fairdialer aufgefallen.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich genau diesen eingefangen und ausserdem gibt es bei ihm noch eine netdialer.exe.
Da eine Riesentelefonrechnung von mehreren 100 Mark hat und ziemlich geschockt ist,habe ich mir seinen Rechner mal angeschaut.
Der Fairdialer.exe hat sich in der Registy unter RUN eingenistet.Ich habe die exe in txt umbenannt.Ich habe die Dateien noch nicht bei ihm gelöscht,da er sie wahrscheinlich noch zur Beweisführung braucht.
Mein Kollege het sich sofrt nach Erhalt mir der Telekom in Verbindung gesetzt und um Aufklärung gebeten.Ausserdem hat er auch sofort sein Konto für die Einzugsermächtigung der Telekom dichtgemacht.
Meine Frage:Wie soll er mit den Dialern vorgehen? Vorerst auf dem Rechner lassen oder löschen??
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2002)

Er muß auf jeden Fall erst mal den Teil der Rechnung zahlen, der nix mit dem Dialer zu tun hat.
Wenn sich der Dialer wirklich automatisch installiert hat und er von der Einwahl nichts bemerkt hat, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle zwecks Betrugsanzeige zur Polizei und würde der Telekom mitteilen, daß dieser Rechnungeteil angefochten wird weil er aufgrund einer voraussichtlich strafbaren Handlung entstand.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2002)

dem letzten tip ist in seiner vorgehensweise nichts hinzuzufügen. ganz wichtig ist auf jeden fall der hinweis auf die betrugs-einwendung gegenüber der telekom.

gruss von mir


----------

